# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Diy pressurized CO2



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Does anyone have any ideas on a canister (probably out if metal) that can be used for diy yeast CO2. My thought was that if you took a metal container with a screw off lid big enough to dump in your water, sugar and yeast throught, then sealed it tightly, you could mix larger more reactive amounts and run it through a needle valve. This should, if my theory is correct, give a longer lasting, and more importantly, more controlable way of injecting Co2. 

One might say why not just go with a filly pressurized system, but just the canisters ($50-$60 bucks for a small, cheap one) are to expensive for me. Not to mention the rest of the setup. 

Do you all think it would be possible to use Steel or aluminum pipe (or something even more readilly avaliable)and seal the ends with threaded caps. The top one would have an outlet for the tubing and needle valve. You might need a regulator, but I am not sure. What sort of pressure (psi) can be generated with yeast CO2. Would my Idea be able to take the pressure of the average DIY yeast mix. If the pressure was a problem, mabey a pressure release valve of some kind could be used. 

Thanks

Dennis Dietz


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Does anyone have any ideas on a canister (probably out if metal) that can be used for diy yeast CO2. My thought was that if you took a metal container with a screw off lid big enough to dump in your water, sugar and yeast throught, then sealed it tightly, you could mix larger more reactive amounts and run it through a needle valve. This should, if my theory is correct, give a longer lasting, and more importantly, more controlable way of injecting Co2. 

One might say why not just go with a filly pressurized system, but just the canisters ($50-$60 bucks for a small, cheap one) are to expensive for me. Not to mention the rest of the setup. 

Do you all think it would be possible to use Steel or aluminum pipe (or something even more readilly avaliable)and seal the ends with threaded caps. The top one would have an outlet for the tubing and needle valve. You might need a regulator, but I am not sure. What sort of pressure (psi) can be generated with yeast CO2. Would my Idea be able to take the pressure of the average DIY yeast mix. If the pressure was a problem, mabey a pressure release valve of some kind could be used. 

Thanks

Dennis Dietz


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

What you are trying to build could best be called a bomb. You can generate enough pressure to shatter a glass bottle. Also you would have to consider how the metal would react with the acidic conditions created. You are best off to either go with a real pressurized system or stick with a normal DIY system.










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.

See my planted tank FAQ at http://members.dsl-only.net/~rex/


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

If I were doing DIY CO2 I wouldn't use anything other than plastic. A glass or metal container would be, like Rex said, a bomb. Watch out for the shrapnel.









It would be a lot safer and easier to just get a conventional tank and all the trimmings.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks for the input Rex. I cant afford pressurized at this time and I dont like the unadjustability of traditional DIY. Besides, I always have to try and make things better (more useful, not more power. Ar, ar, ar). Mabye I can figure out something else. I now it seems like a bomb, but I dont know how high the pressures get (the is a big difference between glass and metal, at least if you use the correct metal container) After all we put a fair amount of pressure into things everyday. CO2 containers, propane for gas grills, shaken soda cans, tires. Hummm. Mabey some sort of Expandable container, or something with a bladder in it?

Thanks though. My intention certainly is not to blow things up. I am very careful of things like that.

Thanks

Dennis DIetz


----------



## TheChucko (Aug 30, 2003)

I think that assuming you choose the right material to construct it from it would certainly be possible. A metal container would certainly be able to withstand much more pressure than a glass bottle. If you could measure how much pressure was created by the CO2 and like Rex said make sure that the metal you use isn't reactive with the solution then I think it could work, but I think a pressure release valve would probably be wise. Let us know if you make any progress with this idea, it sounds quite interesting to me...


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

and what about the yeast???

high pressures (and higher pH)might kill it...

Regards!
António Vitor


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Any body have any ideas how beer is brewed? I dont know but I have a feeling it if under similar conitions as I am thrying to create. I am pretty sure it is brewed under pressure although how much I have no idea. Any help would be great.

Dennis


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.howtobrew.com/intro.html










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.

See my planted tank FAQ at http://members.dsl-only.net/~rex/


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

I do not agree with Re. I use pressurized container since 2 years, and i haven´t got any problem. Yeast cant produce a higth pressure as to burst. If you use for example jam container or carbonated refresh drink bottles this container resist very much pressure. I use a 4mm tube conector glued with a epoxy glue, and in many time the pressure excess is expeled for the union. 








I really think that is not dangerous method. It´s my opinion....








Feel the Chocolate Gourami power
http://aquatika.en.eresmas.com


----------



## imported_Matt (Oct 29, 2003)

I'm not sure why you want to use metal. You could just use 5 gallon plastic water jugs for a larger fermentation chamber.

A couple years ago a freind of mine wanted to valve off his DIY CO2 at night. He put a tee in the line and put a large latex balloon on the side of the tee before the valve. Then when hevalved it to off the balloon would fill all night then when he opened the valve it would shoot a lot of CO2 into the tank. A pressure relief valve sounds perfect. Couple that with a larger reactor that you could keep the temperature constant to ensure consistant output, a pound or two sugar, 10 packages of jello, a couple packets of yeast, all the fittings and you have one mother of a DIY CO2 setup for almost the cost of a pressurized CO2 setup and the pressurized would cost less in the long run







Good luck!


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Matt,

If your friend used a mylar balloon instead of latex ballon then the effect might be more desirable. The idea would be to put the mylar balloon inside a column -- something like a piece of pvc pipe sitting on end -- with a weight in the column on top of the balloon. The mylar balloon would act as a bladder to store excess CO2 and the weight would regulate the pressure. Unless the bladder drained completely or filled to the point where it couldn't hold more then the pressure would always be constant.

I haven't tried this assembly yet, but it seems like it should be a way to get even CO2 delivery out of a DIY yeast setup. When the bladder empties then it is time for a new mix.

Roger Miller

------------
_"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein_


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Roger, that is genius. I had thought of a bladder but not really how it would work. With a needle valve, you could control the amount of co2 from the bladder over a long period of time. Mix a big batch that gasses rapidly then when the co2 starts to get low, mix up another, Your output into the tank would be constant. Is it worth it? to tired to think.

Dennis Dietz

http://webpages.charter.net/ddeitz4843/index.htm


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Mylar would defiantely hold the gas longer than a regular balloon, but even it will leak. Many people goes out of their way to find airline that is CO2 proof. Tubing is much thicker but still has issues.

Most beer is made in stainless tell vats. Not something you could usually afford.

I understand that your idea is to try and have a smaller container with higher pressure to store more CO2 in a smaller space. Here are a couple of thoughts;
1) How will you regulate the pressure? Higher pressure means higher flow that is harder to control.
2) won't the fermented mix foam into your regulator/needle valve?
3) Does the mix need any air to ferment? In which case you're halving the amount of air sealed in the container to fuel the reation.
4) If you do build it, how about 4-6" PVC. YOu can get screw on caps and its easy to drill and tap for small air fittings.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## discusaigon (Mar 10, 2004)

I use pressurised plastic bottle wich are originaly made to add pesticide on plants to produce my CO2 with sugar and yeast.

I'll show you some pictures of my instalation later

This systeme has benn tested by some french aquario hobbist and until now it works well









-----------------------------

Sorry for my english level


----------



## discusaigon (Mar 10, 2004)

here is the picture of my CO2 system :








you can see the yelow thing on the right top, this is the security.

-----------------------------

Sorry for my english level


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

And after the sugar-yeast is exhausted, you can spray the mixture on your shrubs! snork-snork-snork


----------

